# verschiedene hardwareprofile



## danube (16. Juni 2003)

hallo,

wie kann ich verschiedene hardwareprofile einrichten damit ich ein linux unter verschiedenen pcs nutzen kann?

ich benutze mandrake 9.1


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juni 2003)

mal ne Blöde Frage:
Willst du immer die festplatte auschrauben?

Wenn es darum geht anderen auf dem Rechner Linux zu zeigen nimm doch knoppix.

Theoretisch ist es schon möglich das du deine Module anhand einer boot konfiguration lädst, das ist aber extrem aufwendig zu konfigurieren, und mir zeigt sich da grad nicht so wirklich der Sinn des ganzen.


----------



## danube (17. Juni 2003)

ganz einfach: ich hab ne linux festplatte die steckt in einem wechselrahmen. ich hab mir jetzt n neuen pc zusammengebaut, der alte läuft aber noch und da ist auch die linux platte drin. nur will ich zum programmieren und designen den neuen nehmen und den alten um die programme auch auf älteren rechnern zu testen. nur habe ich keine lust immer das setup laufen zu lassen wenn ich die platte umstecke.

aber wenn das zu aufwendig ist muss ich mir was anderes überlegen...
trotzdem danke


----------

